# What are 2nd WORLD Nations!



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

if ALL Developing nations are considered 3RD world,where are those 2nd World nations?

Lets say:Hong Kong,Spain,Singapore...?

post your thoughts!


----------



## babino (Mar 15, 2005)

no, i think that during the cold war, the 2nd world nations were the ones under socialist influence..


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)

neon said:


> if ALL Developing nations are considered 3RD world,where are those 2nd World nations?
> 
> Lets say:Hong Kong,Spain,Singapore...?
> 
> post your thoughts!


Hong Kong is not a nation.lol :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

3 world is country that is little bit developing 
2nd world is country that is developing rapidly (such as thailand malaysia indonesia india china)
1st world country is country that is develop already (such as singapore australia u.s.a)


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

neon said:


> if ALL Developing nations are considered 3RD world,where are those 2nd World nations?
> 
> Lets say:Hong Kong,Spain,Singapore...?
> 
> post your thoughts!


SPAIN, 2ND WORLD??????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Spain has a developed first world economy that is larger than Canada's, and is one of the top 10 in the world. 

:bash: :bash:


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Second World includes all of Latin America and Eastern Europe

I would say at least in the countrysides (which house the vast majority of populations in these two countries), India and China are 3rd world. The parts of Asia that are growing quickly will be second world soon, but they are not there yet.


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)

what is the standard of 2nd world??


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

^Dont ask me!

thats why i started this thread!


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

@babino is correct. 2nd world was socialist nations.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

The old definition of 1st, 2nd and 3rd world is 1st world = capitalist, 2nd world = communists, and 3rd world = everyone else. Obviously, with the collaps of communism, there needs to be a new distinction.

For me, the First World includes North America (US, Canada), All of Western Europe (EU 15 + Norway, Sweden and Iceland), Japan, SK, and Australia. These are very wealthy economies with large, diverse markets with wealthy consumers

For me, I would think the "New" second world would be those countries that are not quite up to snuff in regards to the first world (large structural problems, not as wealthy). However, they have a moderate amount of wealth. I would include all of Latin America as the "second world." In addition, I would add South Africa. 

I would lump all other countries, including India and China, as the Third World. All of Africa north of South Africa, essentially all of Asia except Japan and SK (including Taiwan as a part of China), have large majorities of people that do not have the basic amenities of the first and second world, namely, access to education and at least moderate levels of development.

I think what we will see is the Second World remaining stagnant, with fast growing countries in Asia entering the Second World.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

DonQui said:


> The old definition of 1st, 2nd and 3rd world is 1st world = capitalist, 2nd world = communists, and 3rd world = everyone else. Obviously, with the collaps of communism, there needs to be a new distinction.
> 
> For me, the First World includes North America (US, Canada), All of Western Europe (EU 15 + Norway, Sweden and Iceland), Japan, SK, and Australia. These are very wealthy economies with large, diverse markets with wealthy consumers
> 
> ...


China is not third world, not even on History. 
Third world is mostly decribed to some small countries in Aisa, most of Africa or South American Countries (things may change due to the economic development, especially for some of the South American coutries like Brazil or Argentina, or Mexico)

As a country with more than 1.2 Billion population (China)
you can never define it as a third country.

Peace


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

DonQui said:


> I would lump all other countries, including India and China, as the Third World. All of Africa north of South Africa, essentially all of Asia except Japan and SK (including Taiwan as a part of China), have large majorities of people that do not have the basic amenities of the first and second world, namely, access to education and at least moderate levels of development.
> 
> I think what we will see is the Second World remaining stagnant, with fast growing countries in Asia entering the Second World.



The statistical figure indicates, the Chinese nine years compulsory education popularization rate already achieved 90%,obviously,Chinese nine years compulsory education popularization rate and female virgin go to school rate occupies the world developing nation front row.


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)

every chinese children must have at least 9 years education.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

No, the three worlds concept is no longer used. Terms that have taken its place are developed/developing/underdeveloped nations.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes, but 900 million chinese live in abject poverty in the countryside. sounds like the third world to me.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

DonQui said:


> Yes, but 900 million chinese live in abject poverty in the countryside. sounds like the third world to me.


how do you know 900 million chinese live in the countryside?i think even chinese gouvernment can not estimate the figure.

chinese countryside is not always poor as well,some of them are so rich that all the people of a village own one or two *first-class cars*!


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)

DonQui said:


> Yes, but 900 million chinese live in abject poverty in the countryside. sounds like the third world to me.


who told you the number,you'r really bullshit.dont make fake data,will you???


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

where did you get that figure? less than 10% live in abject poverty, many live in relative poverty however, means that there's huge wealthy disparity between urban and rural.

was China classified as second world or third world during Cold War? China was communist but we never got along well with Russians.

Singapore is also third world?


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Sen said:


> where did you get that figure? less than 10% live in abject poverty, many live in relative poverty however, means that there's huge wealthy disparity between urban and rural.
> 
> was China classified as second world or third world during Cold War? China was communist but we never got along well with Russians.
> 
> Singapore is also third world?


i don't think 3rd world country make chinese lose face. :cheers:


----------



## KingShizzznit (Jan 18, 2005)

UAE as they are still developing. Soon, the city of Dubai will shine just as bright as any city from any 1st world country....very soon.


----------

